

Offer HN: Anyone want the robotvm.com domain? - gbelote

I've been sitting on this domain name for ages and never wound up using it. I plan to let it expire, but if anyone wants it I'd be happy to give it to you for free (you may need to pay transfer fees).<p>If interested shoot me an email (in profile). If multiple people are interested, it'll go to the coolest (and most likely to realize) project!
======
there
consider listing it on <http://hntrades.com/>

